# [2008] Club Land'Or



## ljwhit

I was thinking of exchanging into Club Land'Or on Paradise Island but know the "extra" fees are quite high.  I e-mailed them today and asked about the fees just to be sure since the RCI info is stating only $25 per person per night.  Well, the other 2 fees $16-18 - service and assessment and $6.50 - gratuities (these are per person per night) are being temporary suspended.  So the only fees supposedly is the $25.  Just thought someone might be interested.


----------



## caribbean

I highly suggest that you get that in writing before you accept the exchange and make sure that the letter states it covers the time period when you plan on being there. CYA


----------



## JeffBrown

*Selling a Club Land'or*

Ok, this is probably strange as I'm in the business of selling timeshares but I'm asking because I'm stumped.

How do I give away/sell/dispose of 1.5 weeks (1 annual 1 eoy) at Club Land'or when you can buy them off of TUG classifieds for $1 with maintenance fees for 2008 and the transfer fee of $900 being paid by the seller?  And there aren't any takers and there are no history of Club Land'or sales in the TUG database.

This resort will not be accepted by Donation companies or PCC companies because of the excessive transfer fee and even though it is a membership (Right to Use) ownership you can't get out of them by simply saying, keep my money and I don't want to own it any more.

I've obviously tried ebay but even there people won't bid on it for 1 cent...so, has anybody out there had any experience with this resort that might help?

I really would appreciate any insight.


----------



## Meme

*Club Land'Or*

I too would be interested in getting rid of this Timeshare.  I am living on retirement pensions and have physical problems so do not forsee going any time soon.  The problems with this resort of extra assessments and fees when visiting make it  very expensive and difficult to even give away.  I have heard that they are very aggressive persuing members that do not pay. I have been interested in finding and contacting other members about their experiences but don't know how.


----------



## escargot

I'm not familiar with this property,  but know that the same problem is going on with other timeshare resorts in the Caribbean.   

Maintenance fees getting higher, special assessments and increased air fares are forcing many people to want to sell.

Ebay sales are rock bottom for units that were purchased (RTU) for $20-30k and it's very frustrating for owners that are now trying to recoup at least a small portion of what they paid.


----------



## JeffW

Does anyone know what the plans for the resort are?  When I was at Atlantis last October, we had breakfast at Land 'Or, and it looked like there were plans to replace the complex with a ~15 floor highrise ('Maxim' I seem to remember).  Were there definite plans to change the resort, or were there drying to drum up enough interest (and new funding) to make it happen?

Jeff


----------



## Meme

*Club land'or*

I have heard that the new development at the resort is on hold, possible due to the economy. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Banker

I don't know what is happening with Club land'Or.....I doubt that a new resort will be developed anytime soon...I know that town planning did not approve the last plans that they had presented...their website has something on it right now about the Miss Universe pagent coming to the Atlantis at the end of August.  My husband and I have been going to Club Land'Or every *October *since about 1996. (13 years or so).  I own a resort in Daytona Shores, Florida since the late 80's and I have NEVER had to pay any special assessments.  My husband himself owns at Club Land'Or( I am not on this contract) and he always has special assessments!!!  We still go because we like it but last Oct. only 22 units were being used!(out of 72).and they have had many of their employees there for many years.  We even were married there onsite in 2004.  Our friends join us, from Long Island, from New Jersey and from the Pittsburgh area.  We live just outside of Atlanta.  One couple called us because they went ahead and already made their reservations.  Another couple are not going this year and we are on the fence.  I lost my job after 12 years with the same company just back March 2nd.  Because of that, I do not know when I will find another job.  I might have to change my screenname here(lol).  When will the assessments end????


----------



## pointsjunkie

do you get to use the atlantis?


----------



## gmarine

pointsjunkie said:


> do you get to use the atlantis?




No, this resort does not have access to Atlantis amenities.


----------



## gannab

*Club Land Or*

The Fees Are Terrible And Be Aware That Other Than The Casino You Cannot Use The Atlantis Activities......we Loved Club Land Or Before They Changed All This...good Luck...its Very Small And No Activities Or Pool...


----------



## JeffW

gannab said:


> ...Other Than The Casino You Cannot Use The Atlantis Activities...



I'm not sure I'd word it like that.  There are numerous Atlantis activities open to the public: casino, shopping stores, restaurants, aquarium (separate fee).  I think even the movies are available (they're free, I've never seen any admittence checking).

They there are other activites (pretty much anything outside (beach, slides, etc) that you need an Atlantis ID bracelet to gain access to.  You can get that via:

- staying at an Atlantis hotels
- staying at Harborside timeshare
- staying at Comfort Inn hotel (only non-Atlantis one with usage priveleges)
- paying for it

The restaurant at Land 'Or is very good (and VERY reasonable), and they have some nice views from the properly.  Also they appear to have a decent amount of parking spaces (relative to an otherwise small resort).  However the rooms on the inside don't look particularly impressive.

From what I've heard, the resort is sort of stuck.  Their best asset is their location, which Atlantis I heard would like, but apparently won't offer the money Land 'Or thinks they want.  But Land 'Or also doesn't seem to want to spend the money necessary to rehab / upgrade the units (if they even can - they look like converted motel units).  It wouldn't surprise me if among the owners / board members, opinions are split among:

a. do nothing
b. rehab current resort
c. tear down and build a new resort
d. sell to Atlantis

An absence of an overwhelming majority probably leaves (a) as the ongoing (non)action.

Jeff
Jeff


----------



## tbenton

*Using Atlantis*

[_Post text removed at request of poster_ - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## Banker

My husband and I will be at Club Land'Or from the 9th to the 16th of October.  When I get back I can update everyone on the status of building and the fees.  This will be our 12th year there as owners, we go the same week every October.  We meet up each year with our friends from PA and NJ.  Anyone with other questions, list them here.


----------



## JeffW

Like others have mentioned, I'd be curious to hear the status of their hi-rise replacement resort.  Sort of assuming in this economy it's not happening anything soon, just wondering though if it's:  still one; suspended; cancelled.

Also, you probably know, but breakfast at their restaurant I think is one of the best deals around.  Very good food, fancy decor, great view, for not a lot of money.

Jeff


----------



## tbenton

*Yes let us know whats up at Land'Or*

Banker,

I hope you get some new updates. We also go the same time every year in November and have met up with same people for over 25 years. Have lost some of them but we still have a good crowd. We have friends going right after you get home. I live one hour from Land'Or HQ and I swear sometimes I want to drive down there and have a sit in until someone tells me the truth. I personally think that Mr Kerzner at Atlantis has a lot to do with why the rebuild has not started. We (the Holts) would not sell to him on more than one attempt and the first plan for the new club had it higher than Atlantis and he would not stand for it. Last I heard he had backed down and was even going to put a satellite casino at Land'Or.

Here is what I want to know:
1. Are they going to rebuild or just renovate? Its time to tell us the darn truth and stop jerking us around. They never publish anything and most of us find out by the rumor mill or ask the sales force down there.  Too much secrecy from owners. Can't even sell a week at a time with the condition the place is these days. We are used to it but a first timer would not be thrilled.
2. We were told that the 2008 special assessment was to balance their budget and 2007 assessment would be used for lots of renovation if the tear down/rebuild continued to be delayed. I want to know what they did with all that money because we saw NOTHING done last year at all.

Thanks,

Terri


----------



## Banker

I leave this coming Friday for Club land'Or..I will take all questions with me and will see what I can find out...here goes nothing, lol!  Investigator Sue to the rescue!


----------



## tbenton

Banker,

Did you go to Land'Or as planned? Anxious to hear what you have to say about any rebuild plans OR at least some remodeling????

Terri


----------



## Banker

Well, I had no luck in finding out much...they say all plans are now on hold because of the economy.  The week in October that we were there, had about 20 units occupied.....at least tho, this year the activities went on as scheduled!!  Last year when we were there just about all of the planned activities were cancelled.  When we got in on Friday, I told Tony that they better do Rose island since the prior year it was cancelled.  I promised him that I would participate in ALL games while on Rose Island..  the night before the excursion they still were not sure about the excursion happening because not enough people signed up and it would be cancelled, not enough people meant they would lose money because it costs a good bit to put it on...well, the next morning Tony said it was on, they would be using a small catamaran this time.  Well, as promised, I did everything, egg toss, egg in a spoon, covered goggle race, etc.....This year the catamaran came on the beach side which is what I liked....Brian the photographer only took 5 couples pics and then was off to another event...Oh, this year, they gave each unit 2 coupons per day for a free continental breakfast, I had never seen that done before...the first day they did it in the courtyard, the other days they did it in the restaurant. They cancelled the champagne buffet breakfast on the last Friday but they still sold breakfast.  They still gave my husband and I free champagne. 
All in all, it was a lot of fun.....they did get a new head of housekeeping, I forget his name, he was very nice and told me to call on him if we had problems in the room, but we did not...he came from the Atlantis he told me.


----------



## tbenton

Thanks Banker! My friends just got back and echoed much of what you said but said something about another building permit next year and some 'special' packages they are offering for members to extend their time. Not sure if I posted this before but  Land D'Or HQ told another friend of mine that they had completely renovated 20 units but my friend who was just there said she only saw some cosmetic changes.

Today is the day we usually leavefor our two weeks so I am very sad after over 2.5 decades of going same time every year. My husband was very cruel this morning and woke me up and told me the airport van was outside. This will be the first Thanksgiving I have been home since 1981.

You mentioned a new head housekeeper? I am very curious about that because our former unit housekeeper Pauline who has become a very dear friend was made head housekeeper a few years ago and my friend said she was still there when they went just after you did. What else can you tell me about the new one you met?


----------



## Banker

TBenton....this guy was something like supervisor of housekeeping, he did not do any housekeeping himself.  He was telling me that they are going to start having pool towels in the rooms instead of going to that little room and buzzing the bell.  I wish I could remember his name.  I do not remember our housekeepers name but when she saw me she said welcome back, you've put on some weight, haven't you?  I have, but I laughed it off, but that was a tad rude, lol!!...this past year my husband paid our annual fee by August 31st so that got us either an extra week with no additional fees or one VIP package, which includes Rose island, 2 dinners, etc....so we got one free one of those and paid for the other.  but we also have either one or two of those free weeks with no additional fees to use at some point in time.  I did not see any renovated rooms.  and I did tell you that they now include free continental brreakfast...so that was nice.


----------



## swsc16

Hello...
How much are the fees now?  Is it still $25/person per day?  

Thanks!


----------



## tta

*Club Land'Or*



swsc16 said:


> Hello...
> How much are the fees now?  Is it still $25/person per day?
> 
> Thanks!



Club Land'Or is a nice little resort with a very nice marina view. We bought 23 weeks back in 1995 but only went there once due to so many other fees to just stay there 1 week plus airfare. We were there in 2002 (yes, it has been awhile) and we paid $12/p/night. They raised to $25 but it had come back down to $12/p/night as they collected additional fee from its members to offset the difference. They are offering a lump sum maintenance fee for the rest of the available weeks. We are told that we will not be paying the special assessment fee and 7% increase of the maint fee annually. Anyone from Club Land'Or member has any comment?


----------



## DeniseM

Please note that the questions you answered was asked in November *2009* - when you use the search function, please make a note of the date before you respond.


----------



## tbenton

*Lump sum mtce fees?*

[_Text removed at request of poster_ - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator


----------



## tbenton

*You bet Land'Or is STUCK and so are the owners*

[_Post text removed at request of poster, for "legal reasons"._ - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## tta

*No longer able to deposit week to RCI?*

A few weeks ago, Club Land'Or withdrew 2 of my bonus weeks from RCI. I called them but was not able to get a straight answer as usual. They were really pushing to get me to deposit into Flex Plus Exchange but I already paid my 5 years membership with RCI. I'm not about to pay another membership fee to Flex Plus. Another disappointment was that I looked at the directory list of Flex Plus; it did not have large selections. 

Club Land'Or owners - I'd really appreciate your feedback on this.

Thanks in advance.

TTA


----------



## tbenton

TTA...I may have some bad news for you. It seems that there is something going on with RCI no longer accepting CLO weeks at all due to the condition of the resort and all the complaints they get.I assume your call was to CLO. I suggest you call RCI and point blank ask if they are still accepting CLO weeks for anything and get specifics and PLEASE post your results. 
Tx

Terri
----------------------------



tta said:


> A few weeks ago, Club Land'Or withdrew 2 of my bonus weeks from RCI. I called them but was not able to get a straight answer as usual. They were really pushing to get me to deposit into Flex Plus Exchange but I already paid my 5 years membership with RCI. I'm not about to pay another membership fee to Flex Plus. Another disappointment was that I looked at the directory list of Flex Plus; it did not have large selections.
> 
> Club Land'Or owners - I'd really appreciate your feedback on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> TTA


----------



## tbenton

[_Post text removed at request of poster, for "legal reasons"._ - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## JeffW

I wonder why they just don't sell?  The rumor I thought I heard was that Atlantis was interested in the property, but that the resort (if you can call it that!) wanted way more money than Atlantis was willing to pay.

Atlantis has seemed to have been decent a decent job expanding around them, so anyone who thought, "They'll eventually have to pay our price...", I'd say is probably wrong.

Jeff


----------



## tbenton

[_Post text removed at request of poster, for "legal reasons"._ - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## Craig711

tbenton said:


> NOW....rumor has it that Atlantis may be taken over by a different company and  a fact is that Land'or is for sale but the Holts keep denying it. Its in the paper in Nassau and also confirmed with the realty company. Not even sure what that will mean if its sold.
> -------------



You are right that Land'or is for sale. You can see the ad at this REMAX site and also at HG Christie There's no doubt about it.

Inside the Gate's blog has more on the situation, if anyone is interested. Full disclosure: I work at Inside the Gate and don't mean this to be shameless self promotion...


----------



## tbenton

Thanks so very much. I had seen Christie but the REMAX is more informative.  So this is what Land'or says is NOT for sale...! Wow you work at Inside the Gate!  I subscribe and love it and many of we Land'or people follow it. The Colonial Crossings piece on the lawsuit was great too because they are trying so hard NOT to have it made public. I hope The Gate keeps up on whats happening at Land'or and keep talking about it. No one else will! Go right ahead and promote the site..its a great one. The Nassau Guardian had articles last year about all the  $$ problems Land'or had with the Bahamian gov't, Land'or employee pay and  talked about the sale but then they just stopped. I contacted the writers and the business section manager and they will not even reply to me. I thought the press loved to write this stuff but perhaps some of my assessment money found its way to them....hate to say it but why just stop publishing articles all of a sudden when there is so much fuel?

Keep us posted ok. Now that I found you I won't let you get away...ha ha ha.Keep up the great work  Inside the Gate
----------------



Craig711 said:


> You are right that Land'or is for sale. You can see the ad at this REMAX site and also at HG Christie There's no doubt about it.
> 
> Inside the Gate's blog has more on the situation, if anyone is interested. Full disclosure: I work at Inside the Gate and don't mean this to be shameless self promotion...


----------



## tta

*Club Landor is on RCI suspended list*



tbenton said:


> TTA...I may have some bad news for you. It seems that there is something going on with RCI no longer accepting CLO weeks at all due to the condition of the resort and all the complaints they get.I assume your call was to CLO. I suggest you call RCI and point blank ask if they are still accepting CLO weeks for anything and get specifics and PLEASE post your results.
> Tx
> 
> Terri
> ----------------------------



Hi Terri - I called RCI and was told that Club Landor is on their "suspended" list. I guess it makes sense because it's on sale. I just cannot believe that CLO is not sending any notification to the the club members.


----------



## tbenton

tta...thanks for that update. Good to know. Things are so hosed up with the sale that they won't tell anyone about and so forth.

Terri
==
QUOTE=tta;1262591]Hi Terri - I called RCI and was told that Club Landor is on their "suspended" list. I guess it makes sense because it's on sale. I just cannot believe that CLO is not sending any notification to the the club members.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tbenton

Craig711....since you are Inside The Gate..check this out. I was amazed but the ad still exists on Christie and Remax. At least this mentions the renovations and we will be able to see live video cams of whats going on.


http://www.thenassauguardian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=27341&Itemid=2


----------



## miamidan

i highly doubt the resort was suspended because it is for sale.  Pretty shady reviews out there


----------



## MED887

*Court can solve*



tbenton said:


> The plans for the rebuild are no more. We saw them a few years ago and it looked amazing.  It seems that Atlantis no longer wants the property. They say its too small to do much with except perhaps to expand their Harborside timeshares but the market is so poor for that. The complete renovation was to be the answer but I can attest that is not happening. We were told so many times that the next year it would all be done but every year it was always 'next year'.
> 
> Cheap and frankly tacky cosmetic changes and a couple of 'for show' units for prospective buyers but not real renovation and believe me we owners have paid so many special assessments and even budget assessments and never see anything being spent that really makes a difference. And where is the rebuild money we were told they already had?  I have owned since 1982 and loved it very much and never regretted buying there. We have 'aged' with the place and never missed a year until my hubby had heart surgery in 2009. We have never been late with a fee nor complained about anything serious. Guess we would be considered perfect timeshare owners on the scale of things.  Went last year and shouldn't have due to cost but did not want to lose the two weeks again (could not even afford to space bank) and still nothing much had changed. In contrast our situation had/has changed dramatically. We are practically literally broke.  We paid cash three times for the timeshare as we bought more time twice back in better times. I am a senior on fixed income and  struggling with home mortgage and may lose my home of 36 years and trying hard to get that modified. I tried to reason with the developer but was told I still have a legal obligation to pay my fees regardless of the hard times we are having. I can't fault them for telling me that but it does not solve the issue that I can no longer pay my mtce fees. I have tried to sell/donate/giveaway with no luck. I lower the price on Craigslist weekly and soon will offer for $1 if a buyer pays the transfer fee and the soon to be overdue mtce fees.
> 
> We will probably be in court this year when the three different kinds of fees due in the next 30 days are not paid. They will call and hassle . Then they will turn it over to collections and they will hassle and I will issue cease and desist letter before they drive me nuts. Then comes court and of course cannot afford lawyer.  Its not deeded property so the developer still owns it and I want to deed  back the  21 two week packages we have left but they won't. I am the one who would be the loser by giving back all that vacation time for them to resell but they still don't want it. Our credit is already in the toilet over the mortgage so when they try to get blood out of a stone in court.....!  Not sure what the court can take from us as we have nothing . Sorry for whining but I am so upset all the time over this. Its ruining my life.



I was reading a blog a couple months ago about Club Land'Or.  A woman in Minn. went to court in Virginia over the same issues you mentioned... (assessment fees that never, maintenance fees going up every year, no upgrades to the property).  She won!!!! She was released from her contract.


----------



## tbenton

Yes I know Christine. She took advantage of a pre-court cash settlement offered by Club Land'Or.  I don't think all settlements result in release of contract.



MED887 said:


> I was reading a blog a couple months ago about Club Land'Or.  A woman in Minn. went to court in Virginia over the same issues you mentioned... (assessment fees that never, maintenance fees going up every year, no upgrades to the property).  She won!!!! She was released from her contract.


----------



## OneGoodOneBad

*Land'or*

Help.  I just found this thread and am a new member.  The posts have seemed to have stopped about what is happening and I know there is a hearing coming up soon.  Can someone please advise me as to what is going on?  I am disgusted with the increased maintenance, surcharge, budget assessment fees......


----------

